
Privacy experts urge the Senate Committee for a federal privacy bill yesterday - sugandhaLa
https://hub.packtpub.com/privacy-experts-urge-the-senate-commerce-committee-for-a-strong-federal-privacy-bill-that-sets-a-floor-not-a-ceiling/
======
sugandhaLa
The Senate Commerce Committee held a hearing yesterday on consumer data
privacy. The hearing focused on the perspective of privacy advocates and other
experts.The major focus was on implementing a strong common federal consumer
privacy bill “that sets a floor, not a ceiling.

What is your take on this privacy bill? Comment below with your thoughts.

